# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hi! Does anyone want to communicate to a Russian?

## Vova

Hi every soul!  
My name is Vova, 25 years old, live in Belarus  ::   
I know English at slow reading technical documentation and very slow and bad speaking level. Now I use google translator, so my suggestions may not be entirely accurate. 
My goal - to learn to think in English, to freely communicate and read documentation and literature.  
And I no hurry.  
I perfectly know Russian, because a read a lot. Also I know Belarussian, my native language, but not good. 
I would like to meet the person for whom English - native, and who would like to learn Russian, to talk to in a mixture of English-Russian, answer questions and ask your own. It is interesting to study live modern English, jargon, slang. I want to know what is the meaning of some of the songs "The Offsping", "Metallica", and others. On the other hand I can tell you a lot about the live Russian language, about abusive language, about synonyms, about words that almost always mean is not that in the dictionary and other, other...  And now I'm interested in English at the same level  ::   
I very love Russian language. And it would be very interesting and nice to help someone learn this language  ::  
I am a programmer by profession, have some other interests - again, programming (microcontrollers), reading, listening to music. I'm good at chess. And just interest to live. 
My email is "hortius@gmail.com", icq - 491140322, skype - "vovashumel". 
Best regards, Shumel Vladimir.

----------


## Valda

Welcome to the forum! 
I added you to my Google Chat contact list  ::

----------


## Vova

> Welcome to the forum! 
> I added you to my Google Chat contact list

 Valda, thank you! 
But how to use google chat? Never used.   

> Пожалуйста исправляйте мою грамматику.

 Should be so: "Пожалуйста, исправляйте мою грамматику.".   

> "особенно упорно надо заниматься тем, кто ничего не знает."

 Should be so: "Особенно упорно надо заниматься тем, кто ничего не знает." 
Please fix and my mistakes  ::  
PS 
Very convenient forum, nice  ::

----------


## Medved

I thought it was me who was picky  ::

----------


## Vova

> I thought it was me who was picky

 Friends sometimes call me "даебот". But here I did not want to be picky. 
Просто у *Valda* в подписи просьба исправлять грамматику, да и глаз автоматически (по привычке) зацепился. (I can't translate this phrase to English with the precise transfer of the meaning).  *Valda*, I bring to you my sincere apologies. I do not mean to be picky here.  
Just always picky so treat yourself. And sometimes involuntarily - to others. 
In particular, I dream to read Terry Pratchett in the original, with understanding him subtlest humor  ::

----------


## Valda

Ничего, Вова. В общем ты прав, но у меня просто нет силы чтобы заново отредактировать мою подпись.   ::   
Кстати, никакой обиды, но я рекомендую что на данный момент тебе лучше переводить все что ты пишешь на английском к русскому, что я смогу узнать как тебя точно исправлять.  
I'm not picky, but I will correct what bothers me.    

> In particular, I dream to read Terry Pratchett in the original, with understanding him subtlest humor

 "In particular, I dream to read Terry Pratchett in the original, understanding the subtle humor (or "his subtle humor") "   

> Please fix and my mistakes

 "and please fix my mistakes"   

> Never used.

 " I never used it. "   

> Should be so:

 "Should be" (с "so" это слишком формально)  
Чтоб исправлять ваш оригинальный текст, мне нужна его версия на русском.   ::

----------


## conal

привет! я тоже учусь русский язык,  говорить немого и много ощибок грамматика. я думаю русский язык трудный но очень интересно! сейчас я живу и учусь в россий. я могу читать и понимаю английски но немного пишу правилно. ну, я раз чтобы познакомился вам  ::

----------


## Vova

> Ничего, Вова. В общем ты прав, но у меня просто нет силы чтобы заново отредактировать мою подпись.    
> Кстати, никакой обиды, но я рекомендую что на данный момент тебе лучше переводить все что ты пишешь на английском к русскому, что я смогу узнать как тебя точно исправлять.

 *Valda*, thank you very much for all the fixes! OK, in future I will be duplicate difficult for me phrases in Russian.  ::  (В будущем я буду дублировать сложные для меня фразы по-русски)   

> привет! я тоже учусь русский язык,  говорить немого и много ощибок грамматика. я думаю русский язык трудный но очень интересно! сейчас я живу и учусь в россий. я могу читать и понимаю английски но немного пишу правилно. ну, я раз чтобы познакомился вам

 Hi, *conal*! There are many mistakes, yes  ::     

> я могу читать и понимаю английски но немного пишу правилно. ну, я раз чтобы познакомился вам

 Can you write this in English, please? Don't understand precise mean this phrases  ::  
Now I understand you, *Valda*  ::

----------


## Vova

*Lampada*, *MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY*, thank you  ::

----------


## Lampada

> *Lampada*, *MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY*, thank you

 You are welcome! Never mind the critics!  Most people here are just begging for corrections from someone who is picky.  So, feel free and, believe me, your help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Vova

> You are welcome! Never mind the critics!  Most people here are just begging for corrections from someone who is picky.  So, feel free and, believe me, your help will be greatly appreciated.

  ::   *Lampada*, thank you! 
I know: "The student is ready - ready teacher". I like it when I am criticized. It helps to remain adequate environmental reality. 
If I may help someone, I'll be glad  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> In particular, I dream to read Terry Pratchett in the original, with understanding him subtlest humor

 COME, ALBERT, LET US *SLEIGH* THEM, HO-HO-HO.
-- "Ready when you are, Master."
YOU MAY NOT HAVE NOTICED, ALBERT, BUT I JUST MADE A PLAY ON WORDS, ALSO KNOWN AS A "PUNE." HO-HO-HO.
-- "Yes, Master." 
(From _Hogfather_ -- я обожаю романы Пратчетта!)

----------


## Valda

> You are welcome! Never mind the critics!  Most people here are just begging for corrections from someone who is picky.  So, feel free and, believe me, your help will be greatly appreciated.

 I second that!
Совершенное верно.     

> Lampada, thank you! 
> I know: "The student is ready - ready teacher". I like it when I am criticized. It helps to remain adequate environmental reality. 
> If I may help someone, I'll be glad

 "Helps to remain adequate enviromental reality"... что? Я не даже могу представлять что ты хотел писать по происхождению. *scratches head*

----------


## Vova

Good morning!  *Throbert McGee*, I think this is the funniest writer "throughout multiple universes"  :: 
And along with that of his books really helped me in my life and made a lot to think about. (Я считаю его самым смешным писателем "во всей множественной вселенной". И вместе с этим его книги очень помогли мне в жизни и заставили о многом задуматься.   

> "Helps to remain adequate enviromental reality"... что?

 (То, что меня критикуют) Помогает (мне) оставаться адекватным (для) окружающей (меня) реальности.  ::  
I do not like unnecessary words, try to write as short as possible. (Не люблю лишние слова, стараюсь писать настолько кратко, насколько это возможно).  
But in English, as convinced it's not roll ... Or not? (Но в английском, как убеждаюсь, это не прокатывает... Или нет?)

----------


## Valda

> (То, что меня критикуют) Помогает (мне) оставаться адекватным (для) окружающей (меня) реальности.

 Теперь я понимаю. Так, значит: It helps me to remain in an adquately realistic environment.    

> But in English, as convinced it's not roll ... Or not? (Но в английском, как убеждаюсь, это не прокатывает... Или нет?)

 But in English, as (it's) been asserted, it doesn't work the same way... Or does it?  
Можешь даже сказать "it ain't rolling" = "it doesn't work". Тем не менее, это слишком много сленга для тебя  на данный момент.  ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> *Lampada*, *MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY*, thank you

 You are welcome :: 
I also appreciate your corrections.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Never used.
> 			
> 		  " I never used it. "

 I am not picky either... but this should be "I have never used it."

----------


## conal

"я могу читать и понимаю английски но немного пишу правилно. ну, я раз чтобы познакомился вам " 
i mean "i can read and understand english well but writting and speaking skill bad, nice too meet you". Can you translate in russian my mean pls. thank you!

----------


## Medved

Я хорошо читаю и понимаю по-английски, но пишу и говорю плохо. Я рад с Вами познакомиться.
I can read and understand English well but the writing and speaking skills are bad. Nice to meet you.

----------


## conal

> Я хорошо читаю и понимаю по-английски, но пишу и говорю плохо. Я рад с Вами познакомиться.
> I can read and understand English well but the writing and speaking skills are bad. Nice to meet you.

 спасибо вам, рад с вами познакомиться

----------


## Valda

> I am not picky either... but this should be "I have never used it."

 There's nothing wrong with my version, cupcakes.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> There's nothing wrong with my version, cupcakes.

 Actually, since he hasn't used it *from the very beginning of his life till now*, he should use "i *have* never used it"  ::

----------


## Valda

> Actually, since he hasn't used it *from the very beginning of his life till now*, he should use "i *have* never used it"

 Then in this case you say "I've never used it *till now"*. I was making a point about specifity to his original statement. To say "never used" as a standalone statement is not something I'd recommend.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

--> "I've never used it (till now)"  Simple or Progressive Perfect Forms

----------


## Valda

> --> "I've never used it (till now)"  Simple or Progressive Perfect Forms

 *sighs* Again, missing my point... forget it.

----------


## Medved

Somebody tell me the difference between "I've never used it" and "I never used it".
I suspect the difference is the same as "I used it twice" vs "I have used it twice" but how to tell one from the other is beyond my understanding.
Does anyone have a clue?

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Somebody tell me the difference between "I've never used it" and "I never used it".
> I suspect the difference is the same as "I used it twice" vs "I have used it twice" but how to tell one from the other is beyond my understanding.
> Does anyone have a clue?

 Medved, this is a case which native speakers *may* don't mind while they are *speaking* but i (and also many other people, even natives) think the correct tense should be used even in speaking, otherwise, it would bring up some questions because of it's ambiguity. Take a look at here: 
1-If i say "she has never worked with computer" = she has never worked with computer in her whole life until now.
2-If i say "she never worked with computer" = at no time in the *past* 
While *some people* say these two sentences mean essentially the same to them.
So, in response, you should ask them, Would they sound the same if you knew she was dead??
In AmE *speakings* The past tense is quite common.
But because of ambiguity of second sentence, the same AmE speaker may ask you "When did she never worked with computer? When she was a child?"
Or they might note that " you have not used the Present Perfect and thus you have not told me "up to the present time", so I wonder if she died last year." 
And just to add, in BrE the second sentence *Never* means the same as the first one, even in their speakings.
~~~~~~~~~~
Here, we are in a language forum(Russian and then English, specifically), so we should learn/teach the correct form. Also we can add a useable/common form, emphasising "It's a form which is used commonly in AmE speakings" for example.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> *sighs* Again, missing my point... *forget it*.

 I am not thinking about it, to forget it. 
"Assert your right to make a few mistakes. If people can't accept your imperfections, that's their fault " Dr. David M. Burns

----------


## Seraph

> "Assert your right to make a few mistakes. If people can't accept your imperfections, that's their fault " Dr. David M. Burns

 "If you're not making mistakes, you're not learning anything!" 
or, humorously,   
"If you're not making mistakes, you're not really trying!"  This could be a sig.

----------


## dr.hkotes

Hello. I am from the US.
I sent invitations to what I have.
Hope to chat,

----------

